# My experience going from a Roamio to an Edge



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

First of all why? I believe the Roamio is no longer being supported. The time to get an app to start has become longer. The Tivo sale on the Edge with the all in option was attractive. In a few years it will pay for itself.

I needed support with the installation process. The online documentation was not user friendly. To be able to cancel the monthly service on the Roamio, I needed to migrate recordings to the Edge. I used Tivo Online.

My Roamio was 31% full. The all option would not work. I tried breaking the migration into blocks of shows and it appeared that the migration was inconsistent. I would reduce the amount of shows to migrate. The migration was completed. Content that could be streamed was not migrated. This was fine for HBO since my provider offers HBO max streaming, but there is no Showtime streaming offered. My migration was very time consuming and I ended up with a lot of duplicates that I needed to delete from the Edge.

The Tivo is in the master bedroom and remotes disappear for a while so I have a lot of extras. Remote pairing did not go smoothly but I got it done. The human interface with the Edge is different than the Roamio so there is a small learning curve becoming familiar with the Edge. 

I use a wireless interface and the router is on the other side of the house. Wireless reconnection is about the same with the Edge. 

The apps now load quickly like they did in the past on the Roamio. I thought I could set up an HBO max app but I couldn't. As an aside, when my provider offered HBO max, I bought a Tivo Stream 4k device to access it. It worked fine for a while and then captioning quit working. After a lot of emails, I found out that Tivo 4k is not a supported device. I liked the human interface on the 4K, but needed to buy a Roku to access HBO max with captioning that worked. 

I tried scheduling a recording this morning and the Edge replied ' I'm sorry, Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that.'
I rebooted the box and I was able to record. 

The Edge box is currently automatically rebooting far more than the Roamio. I hope that improves.

In summary, I am not overjoyed migrating, but feel I really didn't have a choice.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

No reason to believe Roamio won't continue to work fine indefinitely. What do you mean by "no longer supported"? Do you call Tivo support only to have them hang up when you mention Roamio? It keeps getting software updates, so where's the lack of support in that?


----------



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

mdavej said:


> No reason to believe Roamio won't continue to work fine indefinitely. What do you mean by "no longer supported"? Do you call Tivo support only to have them hang up when you mention Roamio? It keeps getting software updates, so where's the lack of support in that?


The apps were too slow. I had a problem with Netflix with the edge , trying to restart a show and it wouldn't start from the beginning. I thought the problem was with Netflix but it worked fine using a Roku. I rebooted the Edge and it didn't help. I'll try some other shows today.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Good move switching to Roku. Apps on TiVo are too outdated, slow and buggy.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

c133roamioerrors said:


> The apps were too slow. I had a problem with Netflix with the edge , trying to restart a show and it wouldn't start from the beginning. I thought the problem was with Netflix but it worked fine using a Roku. I rebooted the Edge and it didn't help. I'll try some other shows today.


The Roamio is the best DVR they made, there was no need to buy an Edge just to run apps. Return it while you can before it dies, use the Roku for apps and the Roamio as a DVR.


----------



## wjbatlanta (Jun 29, 2011)

My premiere ran more that 12 years with no problems. Now I have an Edge and there's no doubt the apps on my Roku run way better than the Edge. I called TIVO and found they have no clue. I guess that days of getting support from the USA had spoiled me. Our bad.....


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

If I knew about the wi-fi in the Edge not connecting automatically after the initial setup I would not have bought it as my Premier 4 was able to do that and I could have saved by being able to turn off modem and router every night for 8 hours.


----------



## wblynch (Aug 13, 2003)

TiVo streaming apps have always been horrible and they never update them. At first I used my Sony Blu-Ray player for “smart” tv and it was way better than TiVo but still crappy. Once I got Roku it’s all I use now. All the proprietary apps in the TV’s and other devices stink. Only Roku supports everything interesting. And they’re cheap as hell so you can replace them if they go obsolete.

otherwise I’m still using a TiVo HD Series 3, a Premiere and 3 Roamios reliably for their intended purpose. Best DVR’s ever!


----------



## yawhateva (7 mo ago)

I have had a Roamio for 9 years and over time it has gotten slower and slower. If I reboot it that sometimes gets it to respond a little faster but it eventually slows down again. TiVo likes to blame everyone else for their issues. They told me it was my internet service, then they blamed the cable company...both of those companies told me the issue is with TiVo and I get stuck in the middle with no resolution. Speaking of middle, I've been getting that damn middlemind error for almost TWO YEARS now. If I want to watch any of my shows on the phone app I have to download them from home first...streaming them is nearly impossible. If I keep tapping the different options on the bottom of the screen (what to watch-guide-my shows-manage) then eventually the shows appear on the app but if I try to stream one it almost always fails. I kept getting offers for the new Edge with $500 off...basically the lifetime plan for free, so I caved in and got it. The Roamio downloads to my app better than the Edge does! Customer service told me most people don't experience the middlemind issue any more, they are aware of my problem and will let me know when it is resolved but it's been SO long I'm losing hope. When I first bought that Roamio, TiVo seemed great and cutting edge. I don't know if they're under new ownership or something, but they really seem to have majorly gone downhill. I also wish I could use TiVo desktop. I know its no longer supported and it doesn't work anymore for me, it says it cant find my TiVo on the network or something. I'm gonna try that Archivo program & see if it works. I don't have a MAC, they seem to have more options.


----------



## wblynch (Aug 13, 2003)

yawhateva said:


> I have had a Roamio for 9 years and over time it has gotten slower and slower.….


I’m kind of ocd and every now and then I go in and permanently delete everything in my deleted shows folder. I never have performance problems. I’m sure it has to do with disk management and free space.


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

wblynch said:


> I’m kind of ocd and every now and then I go in and permanently delete everything in my deleted shows folder. I never have performance problems. I’m sure it has to do with disk management and free space.


I delete frequently as we are not into rewatching older episodes.


----------



## yawhateva (7 mo ago)

wblynch said:


> I’m kind of ocd and every now and then I go in and permanently delete everything in my deleted shows folder. I never have performance problems. I’m sure it has to do with disk management and free space.


I’m a bit OCD myself I totally understand that. TiVo had me go into my settings and told me to read them my Dnr ratio or something like that. They claimed my cable signal was too strong. I put a couple filters on the end of the coaxle cable and it didn’t help. Had Comcast come out and they said there is nothing wrong with the signal it’s perfect and it’s TiVo’s issue. So each company blamed the other and I have no resolution. By the way, I tried downloading and installing the archivo program for my pc last night. If you or anyone know about it I’d love some insight on that too. I downloaded it and when I tried to open the program it opens a zip program. In the instructions it says it simply opens the program it mentions nothing about unzipping anything. I tried unzipping the files anyway and they’re all .jug files (wtf?) so I’m sorta stuck.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The Roamio does not get slower with time, you've either got a disk, network or TE4 issue. I've had a couple for many years now (one got killed by lightning) using TE3 and they've always run as good as the day I bought them. Rarely have to reboot, the main issue I've had over time is the occasional (very rare) guide data corruption with cleans up with a clear and delete program info and todo list. If you're complaining about apps, don't use them. If you're using WiFi, switch to MoCA or Ethernet. If none of that works, downgrade to TE3 or do a clear and delete everything if you can offload shows to a PC. Signal levels have nothing to do with how fast the box runs, btw, assuming your internet works fine.

Rock solid, dependable DVR. As long as you never use it for apps, it's the best box Tivo ever made.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> The Roamio does not get slower with time, you've either got a disk, network or TE4 issue. I've had a couple for many years now (one got killed by lightning) using TE3 and they've always run as good as the day I bought them. Rarely have to reboot, the main issue I've had over time is the occasional (very rare) guide data corruption with cleans up with a clear and delete program info and todo list. If you're complaining about apps, don't use them. If you're using WiFi, switch to MoCA or Ethernet. If none of that works, downgrade to TE3 or do a clear and delete everything if you can offload shows to a PC. Signal levels have nothing to do with how fast the box runs, btw, assuming your internet works fine.
> 
> Rock solid, dependable DVR. As long as you never use it for apps, it's the best box Tivo ever made.


I totally 2nd this; while these Roamio's may have obviously aged "chronologically", they are still all but lightning fast...assuming (again) you're still on TE3. (I will also tell you most of my Tivos are regularly 75-80% full...so no, a HDD with lots of shows is NOT the reason for drastic slowdowns) I am always reminded of this, when on the rare occasions I switch over to my other DVR's like Comcast's X1 box, or either of my satellite DVR's - the Tivo's always blow them out of the water, speedwise. I'm also reminded when I go visit my friends in Chicago that have Series 4 Tivo's thru RCN...now THOSE things drag a$$! There would be NO way I could live with those boxes...even for next to nothing. (they get them as part of their TV/Internet service agreement with their HOA, which is pretty cheap...but still...) I ended up giving them a Roku stick to do their Netflix thru, after they kept complaining about how slow it was thru their Tivo's. (& it WAS SLOOOOOW!!!) They were thrilled & have no problems switching inputs for a better (MUCH faster) streaming experience.


----------



## yawhateva (7 mo ago)

slowbiscuit said:


> The Roamio does not get slower with time, you've either got a disk, network or TE4 issue. I've had a couple for many years now (one got killed by lightning) using TE3 and they've always run as good as the day I bought them. Rarely have to reboot, the main issue I've had over time is the occasional (very rare) guide data corruption with cleans up with a clear and delete program info and todo list. If you're complaining about apps, don't use them. If you're using WiFi, switch to MoCA or Ethernet. If none of that works, downgrade to TE3 or do a clear and delete everything if you can offload shows to a PC. Signal levels have nothing to do with how fast the box runs, btw, assuming your internet works fine.
> 
> Rock solid, dependable DVR. As long as you never use it for apps, it's the best box Tivo ever made.





slowbiscuit said:


> The Roamio does not get slower with time, you've either got a disk, network or TE4 issue. I've had a couple for many years now (one got killed by lightning) using TE3 and they've always run as good as the day I bought them. Rarely have to reboot, the main issue I've had over time is the occasional (very rare) guide data corruption with cleans up with a clear and delete program info and todo list. If you're complaining about apps, don't use them. If you're using WiFi, switch to MoCA or Ethernet. If none of that works, downgrade to TE3 or do a clear and delete everything if you can offload shows to a PC. Signal levels have nothing to do with how fast the box runs, btw, assuming your internet works fine.
> 
> Rock solid, dependable DVR. As long as you never use it for apps, it's the best box Tivo ever made.


I’m not sure what TE3 is. I did upgrade from 100 Mbps to 300, got a new modem and router, but that changed nothing. The slow response from the Roamio is the least of my concerns. It’s kind of annoying but I’ve learned to live with it. I really want to be able to use a program to transfer my shows to my PC but TiVo Online no longer works and support is not offered, and I downloaded & installed Archivo the other day and that doesn’t work either. I have a lot of downtime at work so my greatest desire is to be able to stream from the TiVo to the phone and that’s where I have the most problems, both with my old Roamio and my new Edge. And as far as the whole theory of signal levels affecting speed, I only heard that from TiVo I did not think that myself.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, there are a lot of dumb Tivo CS reps that make you try irrelevant stuff. Always have been, so don't believe everything they say.

TE3 is the older Tivo UI, my guess is that you're on the latest one (TE4) which can be slow on Roamios for some folks. It's graphically pretty but functionally no better than the old UI, and some say it's gotten worse on Roamios. Downgrading to TE3 makes the box fast again but you will lose all recorded shows if you go that route.









TE4 experience slow


Is it just me or after each software update the experience in the guide, apps and other functions getting slower and hanging up? Done a clear everything and started over still has issues...




www.tivocommunity.com













TE4 Take II


Now that TE4 has been around for a while and people have had a chance to get used to it, I would like to hear from people who have upgraded a Roamio/OTA to TE4 and are enjoying it.




www.tivocommunity.com


----------

